

The secret of Minecraft - prawn
https://medium.com/message/the-secret-of-minecraft-97dfacb05a3c

======
SixSigma
Sony are on the Copy Trail. Their new MMO "Landmark" is pitched as an
extension to the Everquest lineage. I'm on the Closed Beta - it's minecraft
inspired, but at the moment there are no MOBs. It's Everquest / Minecraft
crafting - the grind - without the danger.

As a previous Everquest thousand hour guy it was an utter disappointment. A
Minecraft rip-off, itself a Dwarf Fortress inspired project.

Back to DF for me.

